# shortening rear axle



## josebdz (Nov 6, 2007)

can i shorten my axle myself or does it have to be done at a shop i was wondering if the inner rod has to be balanced after welding or can i just cut weld and grind


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by josebdz_@Jan 7 2011, 09:04 PM~19535980
> *can i shorten my axle myself or does it have to be done at a shop i was wondering if the inner rod has to be balanced after welding or can i just cut weld and grind
> *


i dont weld the axles, you shorten them.


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by josebdz_@Jan 7 2011, 10:04 PM~19535980
> *can i shorten my axle myself or does it have to be done at a shop i was wondering if the inner rod has to be balanced after welding or can i just cut weld and grind
> *


depends on what kind of vehicle ur shortening the axles on..but if this isnt something youre familiar with doing, id suggest having a professional do it..it will obviously cost u more money to do it like that, but its less money to spend if u fuck it up urself..


----------



## rzarock (Sep 13, 2009)

Most GM axles use tapered axle shafts meaning you cannot just cut and respline them. You must buy new shortened ones. Nothing needs to be balanced.


It sounds like you're talking about cutting the axle shafts and rewelding them to a shorter length. I personally would not do that. Wouldn't be nearly as strong as new, shortened axles.


Also, you need to make sure the housing tubes are concentric when rewelding them. Shortening an axle is not for beginners but you can certainly do it if you have fab skills and a haynes manual.


----------



## Level33 (Jun 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by josebdz_@Jan 7 2011, 10:04 PM~19535980
> *can i shorten my axle myself or does it have to be done at a shop i was wondering if the inner rod has to be balanced after welding or can i just cut weld and grind
> *


If you cut and weld the shafts there not going to hold, every time you punch the gas its like hammering that shaft, after it develops a tiny crack it'll shear right off.


----------



## josebdz (Nov 6, 2007)

alrite just checking if i could save some cash doing it myself


----------



## RICH-E-RICH (Mar 20, 2010)

:biggrin: being safe is better than saving a few bucks,your family and you are priceless


----------



## edmunds costoms hyd (Jun 26, 2002)

There should be other axels you could use to change out , could be cheeper than having a axel shop cut the housing and have the shalfs resplined.


----------



## Infamous James (Nov 20, 2005)

What I did is talked to a couple of racing shops that tub out older cars and build chassis and tube frames etc...and ended up bringing my rear end to one of them (minus the brakes and shit) and from there, they blasted the case, shortened it to spec, and bought new axles, bearings, gaskets etc...then picked it up a couple weeks later...downside is I dropped about 750 on it...but I had literally a brand new rear end (minus the differential)... 

If it's an 80s gm car where there are thousands of parts available for cheap you might be able to find an entire rear end from another vehicle that fits your desired length and swap it out (you still might have to modify trailing arm brackets etc) for way cheaper though...maybe only a couple-few hundred


----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Jan 8 2011, 11:35 AM~19539081
> *What I did is talked to a couple of racing shops that tub out older cars and build chassis and tube frames etc...and ended up bringing my rear end to one of them (minus the brakes and shit) and from there, they blasted the case, shortened it to spec, and bought new axles, bearings, gaskets etc...then picked it up a couple weeks later...downside is I dropped about 750 on it...but I had literally a brand new rear end (minus the differential)...
> 
> If it's an 80s gm car where there are thousands of parts available for cheap you might be able to find an entire rear end from another vehicle that fits your desired length and swap it out (you still might have to modify trailing arm brackets etc) for way cheaper though...maybe only a couple-few hundred
> *


thats about an average/good price.



the shop that did mine in my 70 Monte Carlo back in 98 did it for $100 labor plus parts. i got a friend that works in that same shop now and they only charge $150-200 labor now. not a bad inflation at all. by the time you add blasting, axles, seals, bearings, etc....its about 600-800, depending on what type of rear end.


----------



## thephatlander (Nov 27, 2004)

Ive shortend the axle on my 91 caprice. 1 inch per side. I lent the driveaxles to a shop to shorten them and respline them. Then I messured and cut an inch of the housing and welded it together. Been riding it every weekend for over 2 years! No problems!!


----------



## OUTHOPU (Feb 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by thephatlander_@Jan 8 2011, 04:05 PM~19541009
> *Ive shortend the axle on my 91 caprice. 1 inch per side. I lent the driveaxles to a shop to shorten them and respline them. Then I messured and cut an inch of the housing and welded it together. Been riding it every weekend for over 2 years! No problems!!
> *


Your lucky then. An alignment bar should used to make sure the housing ends are inline and true with the differential. If the ends are off it will wear out bearings and can even cause axle failures.


----------



## Level33 (Jun 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by thephatlander_@Jan 8 2011, 03:05 PM~19541009
> *Ive shortend the axle on my 91 caprice. 1 inch per side. I lent the driveaxles to a shop to shorten them and respline them. Then I messured and cut an inch of the housing and welded it together. Been riding it every weekend for over 2 years! No problems!!
> *


Thats not what the dude is asking. The housing isnt really a problem to do at home. but the guy wanted to cut and weld the axels.

Those axels are heat treated, once you heat it up with a welder its never going to have the same strength again. Plus the welding filler we use its self isnt as strong as the axel alloy. You can weld them up pretty well but it just wont hold up to the twisting action for long...


----------



## josebdz (Nov 6, 2007)

im in san antonio tx anyone know of a shop to go to


----------



## thephatlander (Nov 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Jan 8 2011, 01:40 PM~19541251
> *Your lucky then. An alignment bar should used to make sure the housing ends are inline and true with the differential. If the ends are off it will wear out bearings and can even cause axle failures.
> *



Lucky huh? I used a tubecutter to cut the housing.. Perfectly strait!! You cant miss! Then I welded everything back together. But I get your point.. If you dont have the tools or the knowledge to do it then DONT!


----------



## 63 VERT (Jun 15, 2008)

> _Originally posted by josebdz_@May 21 2011, 12:05 PM~20599301
> *im in san antonio tx anyone know of a shop to go to
> *


X2


----------



## josebdz (Nov 6, 2007)

i found a guy in san antonio that says he can do it but he's taking way to long my axle has been at his place for about two months and hasn't started on it does anybody know any shops in austin that can get it done


----------



## 63 VERT (Jun 15, 2008)

Who is it ??
Try a hot rod shop


----------



## 64flattop (Dec 1, 2002)

josebdz said:


> i found a guy in san antonio that says he can do it but he's taking way to long my axle has been at his place for about two months and hasn't started on it does anybody know any shops in austin that can get it done


http://www.moserengineering.com/moser/shop-services/


----------



## Mr Solorio (Jan 19, 2011)

Cooks machine shop charged me $325 for shortening the housing and axles, and $100 each side for new bearings, so $525, dropped it off at 7am and it was ready by 1030 am


----------

